# Beginner freshwater aquariumm helppppp



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

hey everyone im a beginner and i want to start at freshwater aquarium theres a listing for a 90 gallon aquarium with stand, lid, light, heater, and gravel vacuum, but no filter for $500, i might be able to bring it down to $400. 

is that a good price for a 90 galllon aquarium?

and also how much would it cost besides this aquarium to setup and maintain this tank, how much would a filter cost for this tank and everything else.

are freshwater tanks easy to take care of for a beginner ?

thanks for the help


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Freshwater tanks are easier to maintain then saltwater tanks. An appropiate filter for a 90 is going to cost a couple hundred new. The Rena xp3 or Fluval FX5 are both suitable I believe, you can double check on those. Without a proper filter $500 or even 400 isn't really that great of a deal, not horrible but nothing special really.

In addition to what you have listed you will need a test kit to check your water parameters. Api Master test kit is about $35 and should last up to 6 months. A couple of nets as well, they are a couple dollars a piece. Water conditioner is $15 or so and should last a couple months as well. Of course food, price varies widely but dont be cheap on that. It will have an effect on your fish. You will need substrate(Gravel or sand) as well. Decorations can be pricey sometimes but there are often cheap alternatives. What is appropiate depends on what fish you are planning on.


----------



## PENN (Jan 16, 2012)

hi welcome. yeah you sould be able to get it down 50 bucks.yeah awsome that you wana get into the hobby.its fairlly simple to have a heathy community tank for bigginers if you do your research and ask lots of questions.dont be shy


----------



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

alright thanks so you think its a rip off even if i get it for $400 ? and also is it pretty easy to maintain freshwater tanks? when should you clean your tank and stuff ?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Not a rip off, just dont see it being anything all that special. Doing a 50% water change every week is recommended. With a larger tank like a 90g you may also want to invest in a "python" a hose that you can connect directly to a tap. Those cost about $25-50 depending on length. Rinse off filter media and vacuum the gravel once a month, not at same time though.

It can take a bit to get things running smooth but once that happens it takes little effort to keep it going.


----------



## CAangels16 (Dec 24, 2011)

maintaining a freshwater tank is nothing too difficult, you just can't be afraid to put some time into it. Just like anything else in life, the more you put into it, the more you get out of it. 
I would say that $400 is a good deal for all of that, is it a nice stand? because new stands alone can cost $400 for a 90 gallon tank. 
For your filter you can choose to go one of two routes, either a canister filter or a power filter. Canister filters are much more expensive, but do a better job than power filters. My preference is an Aquaclear powerfilter though. I like this filter because it is set up like a canister filter but it hangs on the back of your aquarium. This filter also allows for a great exchange of gasses and airates the water really well, which is something that i don't think canister filters do a very good job at.
To maintain this tank, you can do water changes every other week, about 15 gallons. Or even better would be to do that every week if you want a thriving tank  
If you keep things rather simple, then this will be a great project/hobby for a begginer!


----------



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

alright thanks alot.. i brought the offer down to $350 with tank and stand, light bar, heater, and python hose. ill post a picture of how the tank looks like with stand.

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/kjc/120119/041r1/03252gj_20.jpeg


is it worth $350 you think? and also on top of that how much would i spend to keep tank running.


----------



## CAangels16 (Dec 24, 2011)

Based off of the picture it seems like that would be fair market value.

Once set up and you have all the cleaning tools, test kits, ect. all you really need to do is change the water and keep it clean, which is rather inexpensive. LFS sell RO water for about 50cents a gallon, so if you do a 15 gallon water change every week it would be about $30 a month, plus your own hard work to make sure everything is running smoothly. But of course there are always going to be unexpected problems along the way, and depending on the problem it can be a cheap fix or potentially a very expensive fix.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

You don't need R/O water to run a healthy freshwater tank .
Tapwater and water conditioner such as PRIME will allow you to keep a wide range of freshwater tropical fish.
I would suggest changing as mentioned,,15 to 20 gal of water each week for the life of the tank.
substrate can be a simple as regular playsand found at hardware store for around 5 to 8 dollars for 50 lbs.Around 150 lbs would be about right.
I would go with cannister filter which will provide more media /suface area for good bacteria to colonize and I would read up here,or elsewhere on cycling a new tank before i considered placing fish in the tank.
Call the local water company or look online for local water company report to determine what type of water you have readily available from the tap.
this is imprtant to know before you begin placing fish in the tank.not all fish appreciate same type of water.
the test kit mentioned above API freshwater master kit,can give you/us an idea as to what your water is like with respect to pH ,GH,KH and this info will allow us or other's to suggest proper fish for your tank.
Number one rule...PATIENCE. don't get in a hurry to stock the tank with fish and feel free to ask question's here regarding getting the tank ready for safely introducing fish.


----------



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

alright thanks. i have a couple of questions for you. 
is sand better than gravel ? i heard your supposed to have sand for saltwater ?
what filter would you recommend?
is it easy to use test kits?
are plants in the tank worth it or are ornaments better? if no plants then what would be good to put in tank?

and last i can get the 90 gallon tank with light/lid, heater, python hose and stand for $350 

it looks like this

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/kjc/120119/041r1/03252gj_20.jpeg


thanks for your help


----------



## CAangels16 (Dec 24, 2011)

1077 said:


> You don't need R/O water to run a healthy freshwater tank .
> Tapwater and water conditioner such as PRIME will allow you to keep a wide range of freshwater tropical fish.


This is true, you don't absolutely need to use RO water to run a healthy freshwater tank, but the fish will be A LOT happier if you do use RO water, and will help them live longer and healthier.

Sand or gravel would be fine, gravel is more common, but it is all really personal preference.

I don't have too much experience with canister filters, but i would strongly recommend using the aquaclear power filter.

The basic test kits (ph, nitrite, nitrate, ammonia) are extremely easy to use.

It depends how much work you want to put into the tank if you want to keep live plants. Live plants will definitely require RO water, and also more powerful lights. I have all my plants planted in gravel, I don't know how the plants will react in sand, but i know they will grow in gravel. 
If you don't want live plants in there you will definitely need some sort of decaration. Drift wood, fake plants, and ornaments would be great additions. You should add drift wood no matter what.


----------



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

alright thanks. i have a couple of questions for you. 
is sand better than gravel ? i heard your supposed to have sand for saltwater ? and people say playsand is not a good idea for the tank because plants cant grow and it messes up filter or somthing like that and i heard that pea gravel is also a good thing ? what do you think?
what filter would you recommend?
is it easy to use test kits?
are plants in the tank worth it or are ornaments better? if no plants then what would be good to put in tank?

and last i can get the 90 gallon tank with light/lid, heater, python hose and stand for $350 

it looks like this

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/kjc...3252gj_20.jpeg


thanks for your help


----------



## CAangels16 (Dec 24, 2011)

I personally think that gravel is better than sand because you will be able to gravel vac it to make sure it is clean. In my tank i have a small-medium size gravel, and in another tank I have a small gravel, and in both tanks the plants are setting roots in the gravel and are very healthy.
Personally i would recommend the aquaclear 110 power filter, but a canister filter is also a very good choice, I have had good experience with fluval. Canister filters are a little more tricky to clean out for maintanance than the poewr filter, but either type would be a great choice.

Test kits are extremely easy to use

What type of lights does the system come with? 

If you are going to use RO water there is really no need for a python hose, but water jugs would be a very wise investement.

Also make sure that the tank has no leaks before you set it up, because there is nothing worse than a tank leaking gallons and gallons of water all over your floor


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I also like gravel better then sand. I LOVE live plants in a tank and they are beneficial to the water quality so I would recommend them. Also a bit of driftwood from a fish store for decoration.

I think that looks to be a very good price for the tank, stand, lights and python. Compared to what I have seen around here anyway. 

Before setting your tank up, think about what kind of scene you want. Do you like something real calming or a tank full of activity. What kind of fish you like to look at. Then you need to find out which types of fish have the same needs and can live together. Plan your tank around that. Do not let the fish stores talk you into fish right away. Read lots, listen to people who know what they are talking about. There are several of those on here. Taking your time and doing things right the first time will save you a ton of money and time. 

Look at some of the members aquariums on here to see what you like. Once you see what you like, ask more questions about those tanks. A 90 gallon is a nice size and will give you a lot of options.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I have Anubias and Java Fern growing very nicely in my African Cichlid tank with a sand substrate. Sand as a substrate might be beneficial depending on what fish you ultimately decide on.

Research, Research and ask questions...that will help you decide the fish stock you want.


----------



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

alright thanks, if i want plants later on would sand/pea gravel or regular gravel from fish store be better ? 
and also i was thinking of keeping sharks because they look sick, if i were to keep them what other fish would i be able to keep with them.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

CAangels16 said:


> This is true, you don't absolutely need to use RO water to run a healthy freshwater tank, but the fish will be A LOT happier if you do use RO water, and will help them live longer and healthier.
> 
> Sand or gravel would be fine, gravel is more common, but it is all really personal preference.
> 
> ...


 
Ultimately,, It would be entirely dependent on species of fishes that the OP decides upon as to whether or not R/O water would be of benefit to the health of the fishes.
Livebearer's and or African cichlid's for example, would do poorly in soft acidic water usually produced through reverse osmosis. Other species would much appreciate the R/O produced water but many ,many,people are able to keep all mannner of freshwater species with basic water from tap, so long as it is not extremely lacking in buffering capacity, or too alkaline.
Like wise,,many,many,folks are able to grow plant's in both types of water .
Vallisneria for example, does very well in hard alkaline water for it can draw it's carbon source from carbonate hardness of source water Would also look good as background plant in tank mentioned, and many other species of plant's could care less.
CO2 is much more important from plant's perspective followed by nutrient's and available light.
Lot's of folk's grow all manner of plant species with moderately hard,, to hard water, as well as in soft acidic condition's. Many I speak with on planted tank forum's, as well as a number of folks here,, have very lush planted aquarium's and R/O water is not needed to produce these result's.
Tank raised fish, or domestic strains, as they are sometimes reffered to, along with plant's ,,have over time,, evolved to adapt or they perish. 
Wild caught strains can benefit from water produced that closer mimic's the condition's of water's (stream's,river's lakes) from which they are gathered, and This produced source water can benefit the spawning of these species . 
Other freshwater species, adapt fairly well to clean feshwater enviornment's that we try to produce in glass box of water.
Keep the water clean through regular maint,water changes, and much less money spent on medication's and replacing fish,,or producing water which may or may not be needed.
Lot's of folk's convince themselves that they need this or that for the fishes to remain healthy, and many other's are told that they need it.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

fishboss said:


> alright thanks. i have a couple of questions for you.
> is sand better than gravel ? i heard your supposed to have sand for saltwater ?
> what filter would you recommend?
> is it easy to use test kits?
> ...


 
If Hang on the back filter is consideration for this tank,, I would look at two filter's such as Aquaclear 110's, one on each end of the tank.
If I was looking to possible planted tank,, I might look at (1) Fluval FX5,, or possibly a couple eheim 2217's but that's just me. Much would depend on where I wanted to go with the tank, along with species of fishes to be kept therein.
Sand or fine pea gravel will grow plant's in freshwater.(Is this gonna be salt or freshwater?)


----------



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

its gna be a freshwater tank, saltwaters to hard and costly


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

fishboss said:


> alright thanks, if i want plants later on would sand/pea gravel or regular gravel from fish store be better ?
> and also i was thinking of keeping sharks because they look sick, if i were to keep them what other fish would i be able to keep with them.


What type of shark's?
Many of them offered for sale for our tank's grow much too large and need tank's of several hundred gallon's to accomodate them into adulthood.
Other types of shark's grow increasingly territorial as they mature, and may limit the species of bottom swimming fish that could be kept if not kept in large enough tank's.
Red tail shark and to a lesser degree it's cousin, Rainbow sharks,, can claim an area of the bottom of the tank and make thing's rough for those fish that swim too close for their liking and some times they just give chase to other fishes cause they enjoy it?:roll:


----------



## CAangels16 (Dec 24, 2011)

1077 said:


> Ultimately,, It would be entirely dependent on species of fishes that the OP decides upon as to whether or not R/O water would be of benefit to the health of the fishes.
> Livebearer's and or African cichlid's for example, would do poorly in soft acidic water usually produced through reverse osmosis. Other species would much appreciate the R/O produced water but many ,many,people are able to keep all mannner of freshwater species with basic water from tap, so long as it is not extremely lacking in buffering capacity, or too alkaline.


 
I know it is very possible to keep fish in tap water, but no matter what the fish it is still going to be better for them if you use RO water. Even if the fish like hard alkaline water it is better to use RO water and then add what is needed by the fish. Once the water is purified you know that there is absolutely nothing in it that could potentially harm your fish, whereas you never really know what is coming out of your tap water at any given time. 
I used to have an African Cichlid tank that i only used tap water for and it did great and thrived, but if you want to be safe with your fish and increase their chance at living better and longer than i think that you should use RO and add in what the fish will require if the RO water is too stripped down for them.

Of course RO is not the only way to keep fish, but based off of my previous expreiences I think that RO is the best option and to build off of that.

(I don't mean to upset anybody, just expressing my opinion)


----------



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

oh that suks, i dont want hugee sharks just ones that are good enough for the tank, and also are these filters any good which one would be best and worth the money

Hagen Aqua Clear Power Filters - Filters - Fish - PetSmart

EHEIM Classic External Canister - Filters - Fish - PetSmart

EHEIM Ecco Canister Filters for Saltwater or Freshwater Aquariums - Filters - Fish - PetSmart

Fluval External Canister Aquarium Filters - Filters - Fish - PetSmart

thanks for help


----------



## CAangels16 (Dec 24, 2011)

In my opinion I think that the AquaClear 110 filter will be the most bank for your buck. If i had to choose one of the canister filters i would choose the fluval.
All of these brands make a good filter though, so you can't really go too far wrong with any of them.


----------



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

alright im thinking of the aquaclear aswell but someone commented on here saying get 2 aquaclear 110s on each side of the tank. wouldnt 1 be good enough because it does tanks up to 110gallon, or would 2 be better ?

and im thinking of a african clichlid tank becuase they look really cool, would that be a good choice for me (im a beginnger) or some other fish ? ( i just want fish dont wana breed any)

and do you need real driftwood for the tank or fake? and how much do they cost. thnaks


----------



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

i heard algae growth is a really big problem for the tank, and is a pain in the ass to clean. how does it start and what is the best way to prevent it?

i was thinking of putting a diy bakround on the aquarium, would that help?

would the aquaclear 110 filter prevent it ?


----------



## fishboss (Jan 26, 2012)

*New cichlid tank*

i dont have a tank yet but i want to get prepared before i get one. 

whats the best size tank (minimum size and maximum ) 
WHAT DO YOU NEED ( im on a tight budget but i want stuff that will work and last long) 
which breed of cichlids are best 
i want all MALE tank, because i dont want to breed 
DIY backround a good choice ? 
how to control algae? 
how to cycle the tank before fish and when to put fish in (what conditions are needed for them) 

if i missed anything feel free to add. 

thanks for the help.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

fishboss said:


> i dont have a tank yet but i want to get prepared before i get one.
> 
> whats the best size tank (minimum size and maximum )
> *Research what fish you would like and this will help determine it*
> ...



good luck


----------



## CAangels16 (Dec 24, 2011)

One of them should be fine for the tank, I think two might be a little overkill. The reason why the other person said to put two on (i think) is because it creates more media for more water to go through which makes the tank clean. This is a very good thing, but i think putting an extra aquaclear 110 would be a little overkill. If you were to put additional filtration on i would put on an aquaclear 50, it definitely won't hurt.

African cichlids are a good choice, but you have to make sure to keep the ph high and stable, and the fish that pick are compatible with one another. Other than that it should be pretty simple. My very first tank was a cichlid tank 

Real driftwood isn't really that expensive, it doesn't really matter if it's real or fake as long as there is something there for the fish to hide in or give shelter and protection. There is not a huge difference in price between fake and real driftwood and real driftwood looks a lot better than fake, so i would recommend real.

Algae growth in itself is not necessarily a big problem, in fact you need algae in your tank for it to be healthy. The whole process of cycling your tank is so it can set up bacterias and beneficial algae which stabalizes the tank. There are problems when bad algae (such as hair algae) starts to grow and get out of hand. One of the main things that contribute to algae growth is high phosphates, so as long as you keep those under controll (along with nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia) you should be fine. Also, the two things that algae needs to grow are heat and light, which of course is exactly what we provide for our fish and plants :/ the more intense light you put on your tank the more algae will grow. That is an extremely basic way of explaining just a part of how algae grows. All filters help to prevent bad algae but no matter what you do there will always be algae in your tank, just be sure to wipe the tank walls and do gravel vacs when changing the water (if you choose to use gravel) and make sure you are up to date with the maintenence of the tank and there shouldn't be an algae outbreak.

Personally, I hate backgrounds on fish tanks. What I would strongly recommend doing before you set up the tank is spraypaint the outside back of the tank black. This will make all the colors on your fish pop, and just makes the tank look modern and clean.


----------



## Oscarfish789 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Fishboss,

i would say it depends on if your getting south American or south America Cichlids for what size but i have a 55 gallon for Oscar fish and that should work for you if you don't over stock on fish, Substrate such as gravel or sand(I prefer gravel) and some drift wood,plants(live or fake) if you want live plants read up on them cause they need certain care, heater check the wattage, filter,all Cichlids are pretty cool and fun to watch, as for algae you can purchase either a glass scrubber or get an algae eater as they help to keep the tank clean(be sure to check how big they get cause they vary in size and some require specific tank sizes) other than that they are pretty easy to care for, i would cycle the tank for about 1-2 weeks to remove everything bad in the tank so your fish wont get sick(two of my fish died as a result of not cycling the tank long enough) tropical fish should be kept anywhere from 74-82 degrees F,be sure to clean the tank at least once a week if you have alot of fish,and be sure to add dechlorinator to the water as regular tap water can harm your fish,

good luck with the fishkeeping!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

"i would cycle the tank for about 1-2 weeks to remove everything bad in the tank so your fish wont get sick(two of my fish died as a result of not cycling the tank long enough"

You tank needs to cycle for way longer than that...unless you seeded it with media from another tank, a cycle will NOT complete in that time.
Adding any sort of fish with ammonia and Nitrite is not good long term for the fishes health and will lead to a premature death.

As the person is new to fishkeeping, then they should read up on the article I posted in my previous reply.


​


----------



## Oscarfish789 (Jan 31, 2012)

well that 1-2 weeks came from a friend that has had fish for a while and said that 2 weeks should have the tank ready, or i think that there is some sort of declorinator that claims fish can be added right away after setting up a new tank.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Fishboss, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

I am not being disrespectful, please understand that, when I say that you have a lot of research to do in order to sort all this out. Being well versed in the biology of an aquarium goes a long way toward initial success, as opposed to many dead fish and perhaps giving up.



Oscarfish789 said:


> well that 1-2 weeks came from a friend that has had fish for a while and said that 2 weeks should have the tank ready, or i think that there is some sort of dechlorinator that claims fish can be added right away after setting up a new tank.


Dechlorinators (water conditioners) are essential to remove chlorine and chloramine, but that has nothing to do with establishing the bacteria cycle. Here's another article by one of our members on this:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/

Aside from this, there is the planning for the correct type of filter, heater, light; and this depends upon the type of fish you intend. Water parameters also impact this; the water out of your tap may be soft or hard, acidic or basic, and some fish need one or the other, some manage "in the middle."

Compatibility, which includes behaviour issues but goes far beyond that with similar water parameters (including temperature) and the environment (decor, like wood, rocks, plants, caves, sand, gravel...). If you intend staying with cichlids, you may be limited, as many are large, some aggressive to various degrees, and they can be very specific with water parameters (hardness and pH). This may be of some help:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/basic-guide-freshwater-fish-stocking-38626/

And we have fish profiles, second tab from the left in the Blue Bar across the top of the page. Many species are included, and data on tank size, numbers, water parameters, etc. is included for each.

Byron.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I came across this thread and have merged another thread on the same topic into it so we are all on the same page.

Byron.


----------

